# To anyone in south Texas who frequents pawn shops : Stolen Guitar



## TomAwesome (Jun 12, 2011)

If anyone sees my red KxK at a pawn shop or anywhere else, I'd appreciate a heads up. I was robbed tonight, and it was among the more valuable and personally loved things stolen. Also missing are a black i7-equipped 17" Dell laptop that is broken by the right speaker and a Vetta 1 head with a pronounced scratch by the input jack, which is a little stiff. The rest is too common to bother mentioning.

Here is a picture for those of you who don't remember or haven't seen it. As far as I know, this is the only KxK that looks like this.







Thanks, and back to your regularly scheduled gear ogling.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jun 12, 2011)

Shit man I hope everything works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## adrock (Jun 12, 2011)

fucking terrible. I'll definitely keep my eyes open...


----------



## txguitarslinger (Jun 12, 2011)

How far south? I live in Austin.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 12, 2011)

Shit.... Thats a right shame.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn Tom -what a shame. I know how long you were waiting for this guitar too.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow that completely sucks. Stickied the thread for you.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 12, 2011)

Really hoping you get your stuff back ASAP Tom, that is absolutely shitty!


----------



## Isan (Jun 12, 2011)

Where exactly is 'south' texas?


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2011)

Isan said:


> Where exactly is 'south' texas?



Corpus and down.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 12, 2011)

People are disgusting. I hope you get everything back man. There's no way to replace that guitar. Truly a shame.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, I'm very sorry to hear this Tom. After such a short time of owning it too  

Hopefully it makes it's way back to you unharmed, along with as many other items you had taken from you.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 12, 2011)

What a sack of shit, like Alex said, it really sucks because you just got it


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe... This might help...

I left my guitar in a car park when loading up. Some guys doing doughnuts around it distracted me. I "felt" I'd packed away all my gear.... 

I visited the venue and looked around for local crackheads. I offered a reward for any info to them and also made a police report (useless imo). People at the venue knew what happened and had it waiting for me a week later.

If it was at a venue, you may have more friends / witnesses than you first thought.

Sorry for your loss.

Also, if you don't know about guitars would you know a KxK was valuable? It may turn out well after all. I wish you all the luck in the world for your recovery. Check eBay and online 2nd hand... Obvious but don;t give up hope. Someone will try to sell it eventually.


----------



## exordium (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm sorry, man. I hope you get the SOB, and more importantly, recover your stolen property.


----------



## killertone (Jun 12, 2011)

The even shittier thing is that stuff is most likely across the border already. That is how they roll down there. I really hope you get the guitar back at the very least.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 13, 2011)

That is fucking terrible. Best luck to you finding it. I advise to try pawn shops a little bit outside of south Texas, you never know how far it went


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck, sir.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 13, 2011)

ill keep an eye out even though i live in west texas. really sorry dude, just reading the thread hurt me.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help and the well wishing, guys.  I was able to get the serial number for my laptop from Dell, so that has me feeling quite a bit more optimistic. I'm putting together a little pamphlet on my friend's computer with appropriate pics and serials to pass out to pawn shops around town, and then I'll be calling the PD to give them the updated pics and info (already filed a report the night it happened). Everything else is probably gone unless they take everything to the same pawn shop (including my cameras  ), but if I can get my laptop and guitar back, I'll be happy enough. Fortunately, those seem like the most likely things to be recovered.



txguitarslinger said:


> How far south? I live in Austin.



I live in McAllen, which is about as far south as it gets. It's unlikely but still possible that it may make its way up as far north as San Antonio or Austin.




Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> If it was at a venue, you may have more friends / witnesses than you first thought.



Unfortunately, my stuff was taken from my home.


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 13, 2011)

That really sucks dude. I hope you find it!


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got friends down that way bro, I'll have them keep an eye out. This makes my stomach turn....


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in south TX. Will keep a look out for you bro. I'm so sorry.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 14, 2011)

I saw this when Darren posted it on FB yesterday. I cross-posted it and have some TX friends keeping their eyes peeled.

Wish there were more I could do..


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 15, 2011)

That guitar is so awesome that I would ACTUALLY kill someone if it got stolen from me.

Now you gotta look out for a mariachi band playing a red 7 string if it did go south of the border!


----------



## windu (Jun 15, 2011)

im off today and tomorrow, and plan on checking the local pawn shops today or tomorrow(try to visit once a month) doubt it made it all the way to corpus from mccallen but ill keep a eye out anyway! valley rats (no offense! was born there, talking bout low life theives!!!) usally pawn shit in brownsville or harlingen, might wanna check the pawn shops there.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 15, 2011)

did you have contents insurance?
either way this sucks hard man, i hope you find it, and will keep an eye out for it on ebay


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm in the Dallas area. I'll keep my eyes peeled in the pawn shops here. I hope she makes her way home.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jun 15, 2011)

That sucks man. I'll keep an eye out. You also may want to check Guitar Centers since they buy used stuff too.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 16, 2011)

any luck finding it man? =/ it was upsetting to read that


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 17, 2011)

This is fucking terrible. I really hope you find it man...


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 28, 2011)

Shame to hear...Mofos took your awesome kxk....


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Aug 24, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this, it's tough, getting anything stolen, but something this personal really sucks big time 
I took the opportunity and cross posted it to some friends in Mex, so if it makes over the border (what seems to be unlikely, imo) you've got someone there watching out!


----------



## linchpin (Aug 24, 2011)

That is one sweet looking guitar.... hope you get that back first if not all of them


----------



## RTB668 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm new to the forum... Live in San Antonio. I'll keep an eye out here as well.


----------



## 808 (Dec 12, 2011)

bummer man sorry to hear will keep an eye out.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 15, 2011)

Just as someone else said, if you've got content insurance, put in a theft claim. There is some a potential complication though, in that if you use the instrument for professional purposes (basically, if you've gotten paid to play), they might not cover it unless you added a special rider to your policy stating such.

Hope for the best dude.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2012)

Tom you've got an email form Rob, your guitar may have turned up


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 18, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Tom you've got an email form Rob, your guitar may have turned up


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 18, 2012)

i hope this is found


----------



## themike (Jan 18, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Tom you've got an email form Rob, your guitar may have turned up



Fuck, I hope so! Mojo sent!


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 18, 2012)

Dude, I think this is on eBay right now, search Kxk. It looks like the same guitar to me.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 18, 2012)

yep, here is the link to the auction:
Rare USA All Handmade KXK Sii-7 String Guitar W/ HSC | eBay


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 18, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> yep, here is the link to the auction:
> Rare USA All Handmade KXK Sii-7 String Guitar W/ HSC | eBay



EDIT: I should read before I post


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 18, 2012)

^ thanks I have a hard time copying and pasting with my iPad. This has to be the guitar. 


Go get 'em buddy!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, that's definitely my guitar. I went to the sheriff's office earlier today to give them the info I got from Rob yesterday, but they told me the guy I need to talk to wasn't there and to come back tomorrow.  I'm glad the motherfuckers who jacked it had the sense to use the case, though it looks like it got nicked, anyway. Hopefully I'll be able to talk to someone tomorrow, and then I can get my damn guitar back. Thanks for the heads up, guys.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, and don't send any messages to the guy. He's probably innocent in all this, but I'd still like to get the cops in on this before I say anything to him about it.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 18, 2012)

Glad to see that at least one guitar has (hopefully) came back to it's owner, these stolen threads are becoming more and more common. It's scary tbh, It makes me want to stick to more replaceable guitars rather than one-off customs..even though they would be easier to find too.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 18, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Glad to see that at least one guitar has (hopefully) came back to it's owner, these stolen threads are becoming more and more common. It's scary tbh, It makes me want to stick to more replaceable guitars rather than one-off customs..even though they would be easier to find too.



I would say it is a better idea not to advertise openly exactly what you have, as that attracts attention. Most folks won't even know what a one off custom is, then again if it is valuable/ stealable. A very small market of thieves would be trying to snag valuable, custom guitars (as the research level his quite high), I would wager, unfortunately a lot of them also play said instruments. NGD's are in many ways potential for theives to case you, without doing any work.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh shit, that's so awesome!


----------



## Razzy (Jan 19, 2012)

Any new developments, Tom?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 20, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Any new developments, Tom?



I spent a few hours at the Sheriff's Office today, largely because the records of my case had disappeared from their computers. Again. This was also the case when I went in the day after the burglary to give them pictures and more detailed information; I was told the officer who came out that night (who took an hour and a half to get to my house after being dispatched, by the way. Even before he was sent, I got bounced back and forth between different stations for a good while before anyone would even send a car out.) didn't bother to file anything, and I had to start over again. So back to today, I gave the now third person who had been assigned to me all the same information for the third time, plus the new developments, though they have the computers locked down so tightly now that I can't even give them my pictures again, or the new ones that were taken by the guy who has it now. They were able to find a hard copy of my case (good thing I kept the card with the case number on me), but this only included the most basic information, and none of the details or pictures, even though I gave them both hard and soft copies of it all the second time.

I didn't mean to go off on that tangent. Bitch, bitch.  Anyway, the guy I got reassigned to this time seemed a bit less apathetic than the others, and we spoke for quite a while getting information together. He didn't tell me exactly what would happen from here, but I'm hoping a lot will happen in the next day or two.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 20, 2012)

is the guy on ebay going to take the listing down? he has lowered the price from $2000 to $1645, seems he really wants to sell it


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 20, 2012)

I was at the Sheriff's Office until late in the work day. I'm pretty sure he hasn't been contacted about this yet.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 20, 2012)

TomAwesome said:


> I was at the Sheriff's Office until late in the work day. I'm pretty sure he hasn't been contacted about this yet.



yeah fair enough man. good luck


----------



## srrdude (Jan 20, 2012)

That sunuvabitch dinged it. And now hes trying to sell it for 1545....I hope the police act fast, 1545 is a....dare I say...Steal.


----------



## Sethlab (Jan 20, 2012)

Really hope you get it back man, I had someone jack my S320 a while back, and while it's not really comparable price-wise, it was (and still is) my favorite guitar, and it's a gut-wrenching feeling  

Good luck!


----------



## Blackheim (Jan 24, 2012)

It is now in US $1,350.00, I think the seller may be concious of this thread (looks like)... I hope you get this back asap. If he is selling she so damn cheap, I am sure he got this guitar for a non trusted source. Just my


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

WTF... 

This really sucks, man. I hope you get your stuff back. There's been a lot of guitar theft/damage threads lately and it makes me a sad panda...


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 29, 2012)

Any updates? I sure hope they get your guitar back. I hope they bust the person responsible for stealing it!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 29, 2012)

For the sake of avoiding another little rant, I'll just say that there are no updates at this time.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 2, 2012)

Update:

Due to the inaction of the local authorities, it was sold and shipped to Australia, where it was promptly put back up on the market:

KxK Sii-7 RARE 7 string electric guitar dimarzio pickups 27" scale with hardcase | eBay

Originally, the pictures on the auction were the same pictures I shared in my NGD thread. Since getting some attention, he has taken down my pictures, replaced them with one of his own, and removed the United States from the places he is willing to ship to. The auction has been suspended. I don't know if this is because of the local authorities finally contacting eBay or as a response to a lot of people from MG and Facebook reporting the auction of their own accord.

I found it odd that he had found and posted my pictures originally. After some digging, I found out that the seller, daos_27, is a member at this very forum, who was last active just a few days ago.

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: daos_27







The combination of all of this gives me doubts that he's unwitting about the status of this guitar. If you're reading this, dude, what the fuck?


----------



## Razzy (Feb 2, 2012)

Dude, your local law enforcement totally dropped the fucking ball.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 2, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Dude, your local law enforcement totally dropped the fucking ball.



In my limited personal experience, they always do.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 2, 2012)

They definitely dropped the ball in a big way, but hopefully they'll make an effort to redeem themselves from here on out, especially as I plan on being "that guy" now and riding their asses about it until something is done.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 2, 2012)

I was mistaken earlier. The auction wasn't put on hold; the guy took it down himself. Hopefully this doesn't make things more difficult.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2012)

This whole thing just makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Feb 2, 2012)

God...that is awful dude. Good luck


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Feb 2, 2012)

Using your own NGD pictures is adding insult to injury. I've been lurking the thread for a while, but that detail pushed me over the edge  Absolutely sickening, man. At least you have an idea where your baby is; that's got to be better than sitting around without a lead to work with. Best of luck to you.


----------



## 1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Get his IP from the admins. Idk how it would help since it is sold, but I would get it anyways.


----------



## kirbyy (Feb 3, 2012)

Shit like this breaks my heart. Couldn't imagine what I'd do if someone snatched my trusty steiny.

Hope things work out for you. Peace.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 3, 2012)

What a piece of shit. I really really hope you get your guitar back man, best of luck.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 3, 2012)

synrgy said:


> In my limited personal experience, they always do.


 
You gotta say a black guy did it...   

On a serious note...

Have you tried PMing this daos dude?


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 6, 2012)

Are you serious! The dude is a member on this forum! Ugh, I hope you work this out. That's seriously messed up!


----------



## Razzy (Feb 9, 2012)

Any new developments?


----------



## flint757 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> That sucks man. I'll keep an eye out. You also may want to check Guitar Centers since they buy used stuff too.



that would actually be a stroke of luck because they post things online. So you would have a wide search margin. 

You can use craigslist too just search the make of everything on searchtempest.com (searches several cities at once). 

I'll see if I can stop off at some pawn shops to see, but i doubt they came this way...

[edit]

It least you know more than you did before


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 9, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Any new developments?



Not really. I'm just getting bounced around a lot.



flint757 said:


> that would actually be a stroke of luck because they post things online. So you would have a wide search margin.
> 
> You can use craigslist too just search the make of everything on searchtempest.com (searches several cities at once).
> 
> I'll see if I can stop off at some pawn shops to see, but i doubt they came this way...



Thanks, but that's unlikely since it's in Australia now. It probably won't come back to the States until it's on its way back to me.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 9, 2012)

TomAwesome said:


> Not really. I'm just getting bounced around a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but that's unlikely since it's in Australia now. It probably won't come back to the States until it's on its way back to me.



Ya I wrote that before I read you responses. Good luck though...


----------



## technomancer (Feb 9, 2012)

*Ok since this has spiraled to many pages with very little worthwhile info, if you don't have any information on the guitar for Tom don't post to the thread*


----------



## Vyn (Mar 2, 2012)

This just cropped up:

KxK Sii-7 RARE 7 string USA electric guitar 27" extended scale + Hardcase As New | eBay

If I'm not mistaken, it has the same layout as the other eBay add AND it's in the same location. Also notice how he has placed a picture of another Sii-7 then gone on in the description to ask him about the actual pics.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 2, 2012)

That's the same guy. It looks like the asshole is trying to sell my guitar without putting up pictures of it. Thanks for the link! I'd like to ask the rest of you not to bombard this auction with questions and comments, since that's what made him take down the last auction and messed up my chance to buy it back and get reimbursed through PayPal.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 8, 2012)

TomAwesome said:


> That's the same guy. It looks like the asshole is trying to sell my guitar without putting up pictures of it. Thanks for the link! I'd like to ask the rest of you not to bombard this auction with questions and comments, since that's what made him take down the last auction and messed up my chance to buy it back and get reimbursed through PayPal.



It looks like there was one bid on the auction, did you get it back Tom?


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 8, 2012)

It's in friendly hands, and cogs are turning with PayPal.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 8, 2012)

This is excellent news!


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 13, 2012)

Great news!!! Really glad for you man!! I love when we get back something stolen (happened to me twice haha)!!


----------



## SjPedro (Mar 22, 2012)

really hope that the guitar gets back to you where it belongs! 
Also I think the guy that stole it from you,since he is a member here, gets banned from here to oblivion via IP; MAC Address, hell forbidden to even own a computer


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 22, 2012)

daos_27 didn't steal it from me. He lives on the other side of the world, so that would take some serious determination for him to have stolen it from my home. He's just the most recent in a line of assholes who don't care about the fact that the guitar is stolen property and who also don't care that the real owner knows that they have it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2012)

Did you get it back yet Tom? Seems to be taking forever!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 24, 2012)

It IS taking forever. There are a number of things aside from this guitar debacle that I'm trying to deal with right now (unfortunately, I can't even make this my top priority at the moment), and every one of them is a steep and twisting path full of jagged rocks and fallen branches. And fire. Throw some bandits in there, too. Concerning the guitar, I'll definitely get it back. It's the PayPal refund that is in question. At current, we can't seem to get a valid fax number from PayPal, or at least transcontinental faxing doesn't work very well. As long as there's still time, though, this should be able to get sorted out.


----------



## Cyanide_one (Apr 14, 2012)

All the best man, such a beautiful guitar


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn man I'm sorry about your guitar, and other items. Any news on the recoveries yet?


----------



## Splenetic (May 3, 2012)

Holy shit, reading that first post HURT MY SOUL  


Seriously, i hope you get that GORGEOUS AXE back man. I'd be fucking ballistic if i was in your shoes. Kudos for keeping your composure and not going off the rails dude.


----------



## xiwiwix (May 10, 2012)

PM sent with infos.

Good luck and I hope they catch 'em. FUCK THIEVES!


----------



## Cleyra (May 11, 2012)

I'm in Houston and I'll be on the lookout!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 11, 2012)

This is solved now, the guitar was retrieved and a paypal dispute was filed with the scammer


----------



## dvon21 (May 31, 2012)

What a heroic thread, so glad your axe will be back in your hands!


----------

